# My Zed Thread...



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Just in case anyone is interested, i'll keep this up to date with any mods to the zed 

Day i collected it in Glasgow:









First proper clean today


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Really needs to be lowered and new wheels, 18's do look a little anaemic on the Z's, otherwise looking good


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Fictorious said:


> Really needs to be lowered and new wheels, 18's do look a little anaemic on the Z's, otherwise looking good


Yeah, i've never seen 18s look so small as they do on these 

Will get some spacers, which will help a bit, until my wallet recovers enough to think about new wheels :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You know that Peugeot advert where they take the car and bash it into something better with a sledgehammer, have you thought about that ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Can I practice on your face first?

Lol, what a baby.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I had a real fight over the 350z and the tt still think the 350z will be my next car

Looks very nice mate keep us updated!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My 2p...In it's price bracket the 370Z is my favourite car (after my TT 225 Quattro Coupe of course) I've done an extended road test in a 370Z GT and I think it's a very capable car and great value for money. Stretch it to a 370Z over the 350Z if you can...that's my opinion after driving both.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

manphibian said:


> Can I practice on your face first?
> 
> Lol, what a baby.


 :lol: :lol: I don't know what he said, Luke but I can guess.









Joe


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

TTCool said:


> My 2p...In it's price bracket the 370Z is my favourite car (after my TT 225 Quattro Coupe of course) I've done an extended road test in a 370Z GT and I think it's a very capable car and great value for money. Stretch it to a 370Z over the 350Z if you can...that's my opinion after driving both.


Yeah, but then you'd have to live with the looks of the 370...


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

What the zed need is a healthly dose of turbo charging  Great car post more pics when you can mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

hope88 said:


> What the zed need is a healthly dose of turbo charging  Great car post more pics when you can mate.


haha, there's a twin turbo kit and a supercharger kit....

Will have to be happy with it as it is for a while though :lol: It's such a nice change not having a turbo, having power at any rpm  The way it pulls in 6th at 25mph is beyond my comprehension


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

manphibian said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > What the zed need is a healthly dose of turbo charging  Great car post more pics when you can mate.
> ...


I know what you mean about not having a turbo. Normally aspirtated engines rule for me, especially the tuned ones. Instant power and no lag. I do miss that and sometimes complain about turbo lag...not that it is excessive on the TT but it is there. I get round it by always being in a gear with prenty revs on = 24mpg average at best. :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Dash said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > My 2p...In it's price bracket the 370Z is my favourite car (after my TT 225 Quattro Coupe of course) I've done an extended road test in a 370Z GT and I think it's a very capable car and great value for money. Stretch it to a 370Z over the 350Z if you can...that's my opinion after driving both.
> ...


Hi there

I agree, looks are subject to individual preference but you can't argue with the interior. The 370Z is far better quality than the 350Z and has many more gizmos. Just my 2p taken on the car's merits as a whole package. I'd have one and probably will when my son gets his hand-me down TT :wink:

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

TTCool said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


You won't be disappointed  Because of their relative rarity, had a lot more looks and comments on the Z already than i ever did with the TT


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

[/quote]

You won't be disappointed  Because of their relative rarity, had a lot more looks and comments on the Z already than i ever did with the TT [/quote]

If you require looks and comments may I suggest a Trabant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

First mod today 









A 'pop charger' induction kit from America.

The sound is absolutely immense! Love it.

Here's a small sound clip,but the iphone mic is crap so you'd have t turn your sound up :roll:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks nice! Wish there's something like this for my TTS as well. Put a K&N panel in but always longed for a proper kit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Cheers, it's usually my first mod with any car, the sound you get with any car is awesome  surely there must be one for the TTS? :-O

This one is really well made, has a cast aluminium Venturi ring at the back to speed up the airflow, and comes with the heat shield.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Saw a Z in your TT's blue today and did make me chuckle 

Glad to see the modding hasn't stopped :lol:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

manphibian said:


> Cheers, it's usually my first mod with any car, the sound you get with any car is awesome  surely there must be one for the TTS? :-O
> 
> This one is really well made, has a cast aluminium Venturi ring at the back to speed up the airflow, and comes with the heat shield.


So far I've only came across universal kits. Want a proper made for TTS job so keeping an eye out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Saw a Z in your TT's blue today and did make me chuckle
> 
> Glad to see the modding hasn't stopped :lol:


 :lol: Yeah,i love that colour, but was just too similar to the TT


----------

